# Bahia Trinidad Churchill Cigar Review - Great value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Just tried for the first time and glad I did. Perfect burn and draw. First half was good with earthy tobacco flavors and some mild pepper. Second h...

Read the full review here: Bahia Trinidad Churchill Cigar Review - Great value


----------

